# An afternoon with Snowy



## jsecordphoto (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Still got some blood on it's feet/talons from the last meal


2. What's that clicking sound?

3. Owl Yoga

4. Bedroom Eyes

5. Itchy

6. Sunset
 

all of these were cropped pretty heavily except for #1....it just happened to fly and land on that rock pretty close to me as soon as I set up. It'd be nice to have a crop body for some extra reach....


----------



## runnah (Jan 2, 2015)

You suck, jealous!!!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2015)

Hell, I'd just like to see one of these guys in the wild, never mind getting such great friggin' images!!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 2, 2015)

runnah said:


> You suck, jealous!!!



dude drive down to Rye Harbor, couldn't be easier.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Hell, I'd just like to see one of these guys in the wild, never mind getting such great friggin' images!!



Seems like another great year for them in New England, with quite a few around. Now I just need to get a good flight shot!


----------



## runnah (Jan 2, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > You suck, jealous!!!
> ...



That's a cool 4 hrs away. I looked online and they don't come this far north.

Any near Portsmouth? I'll be there on Monday.

Good shots tho.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 2, 2015)

runnah said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Hampton and Rye are within 15 minutes of Portsmouth. Trust me you can't miss them at Rye....there will be 50 other photographers. There was 2 reported in Acadia recently, kennebunkport, Biddeford pool, Popham Beach....they're all over the place.


----------



## BillM (Jan 2, 2015)

Great set !!!!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 2, 2015)

BillM said:


> Great set !!!!



Thanks Bill! I still need to head a little further south along the MA shore to look for them, along with the Maine coast. Getting sick of Plum Island/Salisbury/NH seacoast....too crowded.


----------



## runnah (Jan 2, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...




Dang I was just at popham!

We should meet up at some point.


----------



## CmazzJK (Jan 2, 2015)

I love the look of #1.  Very nice photos, I don't believe we get these guys around here in Dayton, OH.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 2, 2015)

CmazzJK said:


> I love the look of #1.  Very nice photos, I don't believe we get these guys around here in Dayton, OH.



there have been snowys reported in the last few days in northern ohio, so maybe not in Dayton....but within a few hours drive!


----------



## Hunter58 (Jan 3, 2015)

What a great set of shots.  The Sunset is awesome!


----------



## baturn (Jan 3, 2015)

Excellent set! Particularly "Owl Yoga".


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 3, 2015)

Beautiful set! I love the sunset shot!


----------



## CmazzJK (Jan 3, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> CmazzJK said:
> 
> 
> > I love the look of #1.  Very nice photos, I don't believe we get these guys around here in Dayton, OH.
> ...



Unfortunately it is a solid 3 hour drive from here to Lake Erie.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 3, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Hell, I'd just like to see one of these guys in the wild, never mind getting such great friggin' images!!


There were some reported from Boundary Bay around Delta last year and also around Tsawwasen.  I believe that I also saw reports of one in downtown Victoria a couple of years ago.  Not sure if you have any on the Island this year, but maybe if you check with some of the birders, they might know.  HTH.

WesternGuy


----------



## mnmcote (Jan 3, 2015)

I was in Kennebunk last July and snagged a few shots of a Snowy Owl.. But they weren't as good as yours...


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 3, 2015)

mnmcote said:


> I was in Kennebunk last July and snagged a few shots of a Snowy Owl.. But they weren't as good as yours...



Wow that's pretty late for them to still be around New England! And thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice set!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 3, 2015)

Sweetness!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 3, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set!



Thanks! I'll be heading down a little further south next trip I make looking for snowys, getting a little sick of the scene up near me. Sure I'll find the owls, but I'll be joined by 50 other photographers....


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Jan 4, 2015)

There were only two other photographers for the Hampton Beach bird last Wednesday. I couldn't really get close enough with my 300mm because it was up in the off-limits dunes but at least it wasn't like the circus at Rye Harbor. I'm waiting for the day that tour buses start showing up for the Rye bird...


----------

